# Writing a Violin Concerto



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

The third movement is all but complete. I dithered over whether or not to include a cadenza towards the end seeing that the part was hard enough as it is, but in the end I had some ideas that were appropriate. So the last movement clocks out around 10 minutes, making the whole last about 30 mins - just about right for the form.

I have a few names to approach re recording the solo part and will probably do so in the next month or two once the mockup and score are complete. Two very well known players are on my contact list courtesy of a mutual friend and either one would make me feel very honoured where they to agree to do it. We'll see....


----------

